# Eco complete vs Flourite



## MartialTheory

Which one is better? I don't really mind the looks but what about plant growth? Between these 2 which is substrate is better for growing plants?


----------



## JAXON777

IMO they are both great at growing plants. To me its about looks and price. You can get the regular flourite pretty cheap (14 per bag @ drs fosters) but some dont like the looks. I myself am going to setup a new 100 gallon and I think I will go with the eco for looks but it is gonna cost me an extra $7 a bag which in a large tank equates to some serious $$$. My other tank I mixed the two.


----------



## hoppycalif

Substrates don't fit well into a ratings scheme. The only substrate that seems to be significantly better than all the others is ADA Aquasoil, but even that comes with problems - it leaches ammonia for at least a few weeks after the tank is set up, requiring regular water changes to control it. The other substrates can be picked based on availability, how they look, how easy they are to plant in, and their effect on water chemistry. Eco Complete does have some effect on the water, and Flourite doesn't. That may not be a problem, or it might be. Eco Complete is a natural material, mined, not manufactured. So, it can vary from batch to batch. Flourite is manufactured, so it will be more consistent.

My current favorite is Black Flourite Sand.


----------



## Homer_Simpson

I am not sure how this translates to differences in plant growth, but if I had to guess and I could be mistaken I would think that you may get better growth of deep root feeders like crypts and swords with Eco-Complete. This is based on the fact that Eco-Complete has a higher nutrient content than Fluorite as per:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...c-substrates/26813-eco-complete-question.html
I have read about the issue about phosphate leaching from Eco-Complete substrate and I am not really sure if this would cause major issues with re: algae blooms. It has been demonstrated that excess phosphates are not likely to create issues in an aquarium and the levels at which they would be considered critical are very difficult to achieve in an aquarium.

If one of the reasons that ADA Aquasoil grows plants so well is due to the fact that it is so richer in nutrients then you would think that a substrate with a higher nutrient content with all other things be equal(c02 injection, water column ferts, appropriate lighting) should show better plant growth. Keeping in mind that many who don't use water column ferts with ADA Aquasoil still experience explosive plant growth.

I am just speculating here and cannot speak directly to how well Eco-Complete would grow plants vs Seachem fluorite as Eco is on my list of substrates to test. When I grew plants in Fluorite, I found that the fluorite sucked when it came to growing rooting stem plants like ludwiga repens, ambulia, and rotala indica.

Lol, I would love to see a comparison of ADA Aquasoil original and II vs Eco-Complete. Only if Amano was not so secretive about what the nutritional compositon of ADA Aquasoil is.


----------



## HTN86

I would have to say eco-complete is my pick. I prefer the rich black color and it's grain size difference makes it easier for me to work with.


----------



## trenac

I think they are about equal in plant growth. But I think that Eco is easier to plant in and there is no rinsing required, open the bag and pour it in.


----------



## Hammer71

They both work great. I use Eco Compleate because it is pre-washed. Flourite tends to make the tank cloudy if not washed properly, but then be careful with water changes so you don't stir the gravel to much, your water will cloud up.


----------



## Newt

hoppycalif said:


> Eco Complete is a natural material, mined, not manufactured. So, it can vary from batch to batch. Flourite is manufactured, so it will be more consistent.


I do believe its the other way around. I do know for a fact Flourite is mined and this is why Black was so hard to come by as they never had found large veins of it until recently. This is also why the new Flourite Black has specks of the original flourite color in it. EC is 'all natural' but not naturally occurring.

Here is a short article from The Krib:
Re:Flourite
by Greg Morin <greg/seachem.com> 
Date: Thu, 11 Feb 1999
> Dr. Morin, could you please comment on this? You stated at one point I
> believe that Flourite was a naturally mined material. Is it subjected to
> high heat (fired) during processing (to increase internal pore space I would
> assume) or is it just cleaned, crushed and bagged?

Well, I can't say too much without getting in trouble ;-)

All I can say is, the material has experienced high levels of heat. 
It is naturally mined. And the order actually would be crushed, 
cleaned, and bagged ;-)

Hope that helps, but I can't really say much more without giving away 
a little bit of the "secret".

- -Greg Morin

Gregory Morin, Ph.D. ~~~~~~~Research Director~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Seachem Laboratories, Inc. www.seachem.com 888-SEACHEM
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## lildark185

IMO, eco-complete is easier to plant in but harder to keep the plants staying in. Flourite is heavier and will keep the plants in but is harder to plant smaller plants such as glosso and HC. I like the black color of eco and I hear that the black flourite is finally out, maybe you can use that. 

On a side note, does anyone have the new Black Flourite? I'd like to see a picture of it up close if they can possibly do that.


----------



## Newt

Go to the Sponsor Forum and then to Seachem. There is a long thread on the new line of Flourites as well as some older ones on the same subject.


----------



## hoppycalif

lildark185 said:


> IMO,
> 
> On a side note, does anyone have the new Black Flourite? I'd like to see a picture of it up close if they can possibly do that.


http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tic-substrates/47437-fluorite-black-sand.html shows Black Flourite sand, which is the finer grained version.


----------



## Tex Gal

For those in the DFW area, I just got some Black Flourite at True Percula in Arlington, TX


----------



## sayshrimp

IMO I think the heating process of eco might remove some degree of organic matter, kinda like pottery clay after firing- to cure and solidify yet pores, and also to rid of contaminants. Who knows, I like the option of mixing.

Great place for stuff Tex Gal, right down from where I live.hahahaha


----------



## JAXON777

Tex Gal said:


> For those in the DFW area, I just got some Black Flourite at True Percula in Arlington, TX


if you dont mind me asking how much was it?


----------



## Avalon

I was at the TP this evening. They had a couple bags left of Flourite sand left. Unless they had some in the back, you better haul butt in the morning and get it! I'm sorry, I didn't check the price on it.

Flourite sand looked like crushed Flourite. Who'd have thought all that stuff most folks washed away would actually be sold...hehehe


----------



## Tex Gal

JAXON777 said:


> if you dont mind me asking how much was it?


It wasn't cheap. $35 for a big bag.


----------



## Newt

Attached is a spreadsheet breakdown of minerals/nutrients of various substrates


----------



## Emily6

I'd like to throw in my 2 cents on this discussion-

I've had Fluorite Onyx and Black Sand several times for years. After 2-3 years, it starts to get ashy and white grains become more apparent. I also found that it just stops contributing fertilizer. It looks great- which is why I always go back- but it just doesn't seem to hold up for long.

I'm back at the end of another 2-3 year mark and deciding what to get next. I had tremendous success with the Fluval Stratum in my shrimp tank and in exploring that option, evidently it's frequently purchased together with Eco Complete. Interesting! Thanks, Amazon, for that analysis!

Any thoughts? My main concerns with the Stratum is that it does break down pretty readily and the large granules make it tougher to anchor stem plants in.


----------



## Emily6

So I went ahead and replaced my Onyx sand with the Fluval Stratum and I have no regrets! The root growth is exponentially better than I ever saw with the Fluorite products! It seems to be giving my plants a much-needed edge over algae as well. 

It was definitely very cloudy for a while, despite rinsing it. I was disappointed in that part. But once that period passed, it's remained very clear despite moving some things around. I definitely recommend it!

Plus it was cheaper and will be easier to dispose of once it's spent! It will probably compost nicely. things to consider for anyone else trying to decide what to get.


----------



## flchamp89

I see/understand value of cec ability of eco complete. Picking my substrate has always been the hardest decision for me. 

My beef with eco is......harder to plant in. I wont have another eco tank. Eco with root tabs or sand and root tabs. Bad decision on my part. Im a fan of BDBS. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

